# FS/FT Easy-to-grow, low light requirement plants package *PRICE REDUCED* $10



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

included free if desired: A few Red or pattered Ramshorn snails, tadpole snails.

Water Lettuce (Pistia stratiotes) - a ziplock bag of it.
***This plant is FANTASTIC at preventing algae by sucking up nutrients with its fast growth***









Water Wisteria (hygrophilia difformis) - a few pieces per package, I have stems, and floating

variants









Hornwort (ceratophyllum demersum) - I have lots of this too, some smaller pieces and some very long ,
***This plant is FANTASTIC at *preventing algae by sucking up nutrients with its fast growth***

Java fern - lots of nice ferns 1 med or 2 small per package,

Dwarf Hygrophila (Hygrophila polysperma) - a few stems per package,










Cryptocorne parva - a few stems per package, ($10 for some of all the above plants)










Anubias nana - one rosette per package,*









*$20 for a package of some of everything* ..NOW $15 * *....NOW ONLY $10!!!!!

I also have Potted Amazon sword Echinodorus bleheri (+6 inches) if interested. (these plants are not suitable for low-light setups) ***** Potted sword $5










*OR trade for a 20+ gallon tank (doesn't have to be leak proof) / Red Ludwigea /or moss varieties other than Java / cool-looking shrimp*


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

you have pm


----------



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

you will be pmed


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

pms replied have lots of plants still avail


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Lots sold, lots left small to med size Marimo moaa balls added, edited mistaken plant identity, what I thought was narrow leaf Ludwigea turned out to be dwarf hygro, so I have hygro difformis and dwarf


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a LOT of plants left.... so many nice crypts and 2 var of hygros and a bunch of little marimo moss balls... $60 dollars to take as much as you can carry!


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Price for easy plants package reduced to $15 $60 takes everything


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Pictures added..... Price reduced to $15


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Really need the money right now, very broke , take it all for $50? LOTS of plants, enough last the rest of your life.

Prices are obo.... People who have messaged me in the past two days, I accidently deleted a bunch of messages trying to clear out my inbox so now I'm not sure who wants what. You can text me at 778 238 6389, say your name, what you want, and when you'd like to come get it. Pickup is near Metrotown mall. PM for address.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

price reduced again now only $10 for some of everything


----------



## 35angels (Aug 7, 2012)

Too bad your so far away.....I'd love to get some plants for my tank....good price too.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

buuump only $10 for some of everything!!!


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Marimo moss balls gone, Jungle Vals and Amazon sword added


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

more pics added


----------



## Bri70 (Jul 21, 2012)

You have been PM'd


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't really understand how many or what plants you have for sale. Let me know what you have for sale and if it's a good deal I'll buy all your plants.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Lamplighter, I have the plants listed on the first page. It's not necessary to buy a great quantity , as most of these plants grow very quickly and easily...

Water Lettuce (Pistia stratiotes) - a ziplock bag of it.
***This plant is FANTASTIC at preventing algae by sucking up nutrients with its fast growth***

Water Wisteria (hygrophilia difformis) - a few pieces per package, I have stems, and floating variants

Dwarf Hygrophila (Hygrophila polysperma) - a few stems per package,

Hornwort (ceratophyllum demersum) - I have lots of this too, some smaller pieces and some very long ,
***This plant is FANTASTIC at *preventing algae by sucking up nutrients with its fast growth***

Java fern - lots of nice ferns 1 med or 2 small per package,

Anubias nana - one rosette per package,

Cryptocorne parva - a few stems per package, (*$10 for some of all the above plants)*

I also have Potted Amazon sword Echinodorus bleheri (+6 inches) if interested. (these plants are not suitable for low-light setups) ***** Potted sword $5


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I c that the moss balls are gone.

I have most if not all of the plants that you list. I wouldn't mind a a bunch of the Cryptocorne parva plants. How are they sold?


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

They grow by spreading out daughter plants to the side, so I have a couple ones that are huge, and I cut the giant root at the bottom to whatever size.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

pictures updated.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Would you be willing to ship?


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Hmmm yeah I guess that would work for the plants at least, snails possibly?


----------

